# Global Period Calendar/Calculator



## Alisa Dinneen (Sep 14, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can purchase a global period calendar (or calculator)?  I have an old one from Decision Health but cannot come up with anything when I go to their web site.

Thank you,
Alisa


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 14, 2009)

Could these help?

http://www.medicalbillingpro.com/surgery-calendar.html

http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 16, 2009)

I had never seen or heard of a global day calendar until now.  I didn't know there was such a thing.  Isn't it just as simple (and if you are purchasing this product) and cost effective to say -if the surgery is 9/15 then 90 days or 3 months would be 12/14?  Seems a little odd that you would buy something like this.


----------



## geiser35 (Jan 15, 2010)

*Free 2010 90 Global Calendar*

Hello!
Does anyone have a 2010 90 day global calendar that they can share besides the two options listed here? Thank you so much. Roseanne


----------



## LLovett (Jan 15, 2010)

*LOL Jennifer!*

Good point! I will admit though I had a free one I printed off for last year and it was handy. So if I come across another free one I will most likely use it.

Its a lot more cost effective to drink water out of the tap but we pay for fancy bottles all the time!

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 15, 2010)

I got this one from a similar post last year
http://www.medicarenhic.com/providers/billing/billing_calc_global_period.html


----------



## LeslieJ (Jan 15, 2010)

Check this one out - it's not a global calculator per se - but you can use it for that.  You can even use it for 30 days (or for timely filing limits, too!)

http://www.timeanddate.com/date/dateadd.html

Freebie.

L J


----------



## FTessaBartels (Jan 15, 2010)

*Do the math in my head*



gscoder said:


> I had never seen or heard of a global day calendar until now.  I didn't know there was such a thing.  Isn't it just as simple (and if you are purchasing this product) and cost effective to say -if the surgery is 9/15 then 90 days or 3 months would be 12/14?  Seems a little odd that you would buy something like this.



I"m with you Jennifer ... I just do the "math" in my head.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## sharonrose (Mar 30, 2010)

*Global calendars*



nc_coder said:


> I had never seen or heard of a global day calendar until now.  I didn't know there was such a thing.  Isn't it just as simple (and if you are purchasing this product) and cost effective to say -if the surgery is 9/15 then 90 days or 3 months would be 12/14?  Seems a little odd that you would buy something like this.



It is easy enough to calculate in your head but the calendar itself is nice because not all months are an equal 30 days, then there is leap year etc.  
Sharon


----------

